# iBook G4 14 pouces 933 Mhz



## mammaroma (6 Août 2009)

Salut
je sui l'heureux propriétaire d'un iBook G4 qui tournait assez bien avec un peu plus d'1 Go de RAM.
il y a quelques mois i a commencé à freezer... j'ai pensé qu'il s'agissait de la carte mère...
finalement lorsque j'enlève la barrette de 1 Go et ne laisse la bécane tourner que sur 128 Mo... eh bin ça ne freeze plus, mais ça rame, forcément...
alors je me pose la question : est ce la barrette qui est morte? (quand je la remets elle est bien reconnue)... j'ai tenté un test avec memtest... il n'arrive pas jusqu'au bout ça freeze...
mais étrangement il m'indique qu'il  a 974 Mo de mémoire (???).
qu'en pensez vous?
dites moi s'il vous faut plus d'éléments pour comprendre...
d'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2009)

bonjour 
possible que ce soit la barrette , possible que non

As tu fait les autres tests usuels?
rappel global en dessous
à quoi je rajouterai un Apple hardware test

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## mammaroma (6 Août 2009)

L'os est à jour (il s'agit de tiger).
J'ai tenté CTRL+ALT+P (ou quelque chose du genre qui fait sonner à plusieurs reprises au démarrage)...
En fait j'ai tout effacé... et ai fait une réinstall clean... pas d'applications si ce n'est firefox, thunderbird, onyx et vlc...
Apple HD test : à partir du disk d'install? ou bien à partir de l'app?
merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2009)

Apple hardware test n'est pas sur ton mac

chaque modele de mac a sa propre version d'AHT qui teste pour cette machine là
(assez logique)

exclusivement sur un des supports gris d'origine
(c'est écrit dessus ainsi que comment le lancer, ici comme tu as un souci je recommande la version longue plutôt que "light")


----------



## mammaroma (6 Août 2009)

ah oui : j'ai un disk qui corespond à ça... pas grave si l'OS n'est plus le même? je fais C au demarrage... vais tester

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

bon...
j'ai effectué un test étendu avec Apple Hardware Test iBook Version 2.0.2: 
test matériel : carte mère : réussi, stockage de masse réussi, mémoire (avec 2 barrettes soudé 128 et slot1 1Go): ...16 minutes et ça tourne encore


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2009)

Sur une machine sans souci majeur,quand tout baigne, le complet peut etre assez long ( 15 -20 mn minimun)
 alors t'imagines si le AHT a en plus un plan" jélamémoarkiflanche"...


----------



## mammaroma (6 Août 2009)

38 minutes... lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

ceci dit : elle n'a pas freezé!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

tout a réussi... ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

tout a réussi... ????
quand je regarde le profil matériel, mémoire 2 : DIMM1/J31 1024Mo ; PC 2700-25330, DDR SDRAM ; CL2.5 : 6,0,CL2 : 7,5 (ns) ; CE-0, M3 68L6523CUS-CB3 ; Rév.5343,00 00,01

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

Ahhhhhh... ça freeze au redémarrage===>écran bleu


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2009)

Si tu peux, tester avec une autre mémoire( prêtée et tu auras vite une indication supplementaire ( souci avec ta barrette ou souci avec le mac)
ca sent le souci barrette

( d'où l'intérêt d'acheter des barrettes serieuses avec garantie fabricant ou vendeur  assez étendue , parfois des années )


----------



## mammaroma (7 Août 2009)

oui... je vais récup une barrette garantie... corsair ça à l'air bien? qu'en pensez vous? ou kingston...
celle que j'avais installée venait de iclg... générique, garantie 1 an... on ne m'y reprendra plus!
sur le site de crucial ils annoncent que le maxi de ram pour ma bécane (l'iBook G4) est de 640 Mo ??? savez vous pourquoi? je suis pourtant certain d'avoir lu que l'on pouvait monter jusqu'à 1,12 Go... et puis l'ordi a fonctionné quelques années comme ça...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2009)

mammaroma a dit:


> je suis pourtant certain d'avoir lu que l'on pouvait monter jusqu'à 1,12 Go... et puis l'ordi a fonctionné quelques années comme ça...


c'est ce que dit egalement mactracker ( fiable) :1,12Gb


----------



## mammaroma (8 Août 2009)

existe t il un moyen de tester les ventilos?
en fait j'ai l'impression que lorsque la bécane freeze c'est à cause de la chaleur... de plus tant qu'il est chaud il ne redémarre pas.
ça te parait plausible?
La bécane chauffe plutôt côté gauche, vers le haut... je vais néanmoins tester avec une autre barrette : hier soir j'ai freezé la machine avec la seule barrette de 128 Mo, je fesais tourner plusieurs appli (iTunes, safari, iPhoto)... qu'en penses tu?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2009)

il y a des testeurs de ventilos
par contre je n'ia pas les noms ou liens pour ton matosse ( ou OS , non précisé)
quelques sujets macg en nomment , voir si c'est compatible


----------



## mammaroma (9 Août 2009)

l'iBook tourne avec Tiger mis à jour.
il s'agit d'un 14 pouces, 933 Mhz, avec un DD de 60 Go, RAM : 128Mo+1Go...
je vais jeter un coup d'&#339;il dans les divers posts...
merci beaucoup pour ton aide!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h18 ----------

j'ai récup SystemLoad et apple service diagnostic 2.5.8...


----------



## mammaroma (10 Août 2009)

Alors... en direct de l'iBook...
Actuellement je fais tourner systemLoad, à 97%, depuis 4-5 minutes et rien ne se passe.
Je vais laisser tourner avec une appli style iTunes... je vous tiens au courant.
Je verrais ultérieurement si j'arrive à me servir d'ASD...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h13 ----------

Voilà... je prends le relais avec le macbook : à peine le message précédent envoyé : ça a freezé!
La machine n'a pas chauffé, donc les ventilos n'ont pas eu à démarrer... du coup je ne sais toujours pas si ils fonctionnent ou pas... firefox tournait au rallenti, mais je pense que c'est normal...


----------



## mammaroma (10 Août 2009)

Je ne comprends rien!
Tous les tests passent sur Apple Service Diagnostic... et lorsque je redémarre : image bleue figée!
Que faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

Est ce que ce pourrait être l'OS?


----------



## mammaroma (11 Août 2009)

Bon je récapitule : c'est l'anarchie la plus totale!
Il fonctionne... fonctionne pas...
Tous les tests disent que matériellement ça va... néanmoins au bout de quelques minutes... ça peut aller jusqu'à 1/2 heure ça freeze et au redémarrage écran bleu.
Il faut attendre que la machine "refroidisse" pour pouvoir redémarrer...
Je n'ai pas encore testé avec une barrette neuve...
J'ai pensé à un pb d'OS... à un virus (parce que la première fois que c'est arrivé c'était avec une clef USB de Windows... je travaillais sur des .doc...)
Je ne sais plus trop quoi penser... comme l'ordi est vide je vais tout effacer, laisser sur 128 et passer sur OS 9... et remonter au fur et à mesure...
Qu'en pensez vous?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

'tain! ...pardon...
maintenant même avec 128 Mo ça freeze!
j'ai enlevé airport... au cas où... et la barrette 1 Go...
ça freeze===>écran bleu au redémarrage... puis il faut attendre.
finalement c'est peut être la carte mère...???...
chose étrange : je n'arrive pas à effacer le disque depuis l'utilitaire de disques...


----------



## mammaroma (13 Août 2009)

bon... ceci dit j'imagine que 128 Mo ne sont pas suffisant pour faire tourner tiger...


----------



## pickwick (13 Août 2009)

Non 128 mo seront insuffisants.
Pour effacer ton disque, tu ne peux le faire que si tu as démarré sur un autre disque, externe ou DVD de mac os X. Ce peut être aussi un autre mac sur lequel tu as démarré et que tu as relié par firewire à l'ibook démarré en mode Target (touche T enfoncée pendant le démarrage)


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Août 2009)

Reset PMU effectué ?


----------



## mammaroma (23 Août 2009)

oui oldmac... c'est une des premières choses que j'avais fait...
Désormais tout est rentré dans l'ordre... il s'agissait bien d'un souci de barrette!
Ce qui m'intrigue c'est que les divers tests effectués aient signalé le matériel comme fonctionnant correctement??? pas très fiables?
Enfin même si je ne comprends pas tout... ça fonctionne! et c'est bien l'essentiel ;-)
merci pascal pickwick et oldmac pour vos suggestions


----------



## mammaroma (18 Septembre 2009)

Alors... juste pour vous donner des nouvelles... tardives :
c'était bel et bien un pb de barrette : remplacée tout fonctionne nikel depuis!
nonobstant je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi au moment des tests, lorsque ceux ci se terminaient, rient n'était détecté d'anormal sur le matériel!
en tout a merci pour votre soutien, vos suggestions... votre patience...
@+
macsalutations ;-)


----------

